# Moveable Sewing cabinet



## kweinert (May 3, 2015)

It's a house warming gift. 

Still needs finish and a drawer. 



 



 

And I just discovered that I'll need a slightly more robust 'spring' to hold the legs up. Evidently the 1/8 ply was under too much stress and it just cracked at the point where it's last fastened to the work surface. I'm using a spring board like I've seen used on Civil War era tables.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (May 3, 2015)

Too bad about the 1/8 ply. That is really nice work. Maybe they used a straight grained for the spring board. I really like the top.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (May 4, 2015)

Now that I've taken the time to look at some pictures (and not just going from memory) I realize that those springs didn't go from the underside of the table top to the end of the table. There was a) a block under the free end of the spring and b) not nearly the vertical difference I was introducing.







So I guess I'll be doing a small bit of modification to the design by adding the block and perhaps cutting down the apron size to reduce the vertical delta I'm asking the spring to overcome.

@ironman123 - this guy used 1/4" oak for his spring. I might have to do the same.

It is nice how it holds the legs to prevent them from collapsing. It makes the table pretty sturdy and I'm not worried about dumping the daughter-in-law's sewing machine on the floor :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (May 11, 2015)

I have an old one of those sewing tables and the biggest complaint I have with it is it wobbles like crazy when sewing. If you can introduce some weight or stability to prevent rocking, your gift recipient will really appreciate it. Great looking table, though.


----------

